# Adopting dog from Bosnia



## Nash81 (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi everyone, I was after some advice from anyone who may have adopted a puppy from Bosnia as I'm a little unsure of whether I should. I have a boys 8 & 5 & worry about a dog bringing in diseases. Although I told she will b vaccinated etc. Would love to hear people's stories about their adoptionsolicitors from abroad.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

I’m not aware of any disease that dogs could pass onto humans (setting rabies aside, but that’s a very different matter!) However, I’d suggest you think carefully about how much time you would have - with young children - to deal with a new dog. Rescue dogs often come with significant baggage and it takes a lot of time and patience to help them settle in. It can take many months for a rescue dog to adjust to its new life. Often these dogs coming from overseas have been street dogs. Their trust of humans is limited and the issues they have (being brought into a home for starters) can be quite involved.
That all said, if you do have the time and energy, you can end up with a great dog. Nonetheless, I’d be tempted to try a UK rescue centre (Dogs Trust, RSPCA, independent) which might be able to offer some sort if support if you have difficulties wiping the dog.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

As @Ian246, disease is the very least of the worries with an overseas rescue.

Many are under-socialised, have never lived in a house, have a fear of humans, loud noises, busy places and so on.

In your situation, with the ages of your children, I definitely wouldn't go this route.


----------



## Nash81 (Aug 16, 2020)

Linda Weasel said:


> As @Ian246, disease is the very least of the worries with an overseas rescue.
> 
> Many are under-socialised, have never lived in a house, have a fear of humans, loud noises, busy places and so on.
> 
> In your situation, with the ages of your children, I definitely wouldn't go this route.


She is only 10 wks old was found at about 5 wks has been handled. But yes she may have some issues adjusting to a home as has been in kennels.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Nash81 said:


> She is only 10 wks old was found at about 5 wks has been handled. But yes she may have some issues adjusting to a home as has been in kennels.


At that age I would think ok, then, as long as you can get her here quite soon.


----------



## Nash81 (Aug 16, 2020)

Ian246 said:


> I'm not aware of any disease that dogs could pass onto humans (setting rabies aside, but that's a very different matter!) However, I'd suggest you think carefully about how much time you would have - with young children - to deal with a new dog. Rescue dogs often come with significant baggage and it takes a lot of time and patience to help them settle in. It can take many months for a rescue dog to adjust to its new life. Often these dogs coming from overseas have been street dogs. Their trust of humans is limited and the issues they have (being brought into a home for starters) can be quite involved.
> That all said, if you do have the time and energy, you can end up with a great dog. Nonetheless, I'd be tempted to try a UK rescue centre (Dogs Trust, RSPCA, independent) which might be able to offer some sort if support if you have difficulties wiping the dog.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have been looking in the UK for the last 12.months. we are a farming family very experienced with dogs but due to the ages of the kids many wont allow us to adopt. My kids are dog savvy & would love a dog. We always had rescues growing up but it seems very hard to get one these days.


----------



## Nash81 (Aug 16, 2020)

Linda Weasel said:


> At that age I would think ok, then, as long as you can get her here quite soon.


She is allowed to travel at 4 months once she had completed her vaccination course.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Honestly, I wouldn’t risk it with young children tbh.

At 4 months she could still come with issues and her temperament will be mostly determined by genetics which could be anything. If she’s been in kennels all this time that’s not ideal. In a good foster home all that time, maybe.

If it doesn’t work out she can’t be returned.

Many UK rescues won’t home dogs with young children for good reason as they can be very hard work.

If you can get an older dog from a UK rescue that has been fully tested with attitude to kids, etc. that would be preferable imo.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Nash81 said:


> She is allowed to travel at 4 months once she had completed her vaccination course.


Probably not soon enough, then.


----------



## Nash81 (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes 


Lurcherlad said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't risk it with young children tbh.
> 
> At 4 months she could still come with issues and her temperament will be mostly determined by genetics which could be anything. If she's been in kennels all this time that's not ideal. In a good foster home all that time, maybe.
> 
> ...


Thanku Yes I'm starting to re think it. We have always had dogs & my kids have grown up with them so are trained at how to behave with dogs. We always had rescue pups as kids & never any issue. It seems They just have a blanket no kids policy not taking into account the family. I've been.looking for 12 months & see the same dogs still not rehomed & puppies that are now adults still in rescue centres, it seems a bit barmy.


----------

